# What's up with my knee?



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

Back in the saddle for the first time since 2008 and my first time riding single-speed as well. As I am sitting in this chair typing this, if I extend my left leg straight and put my left hand on top of my knee cap, I can feel like a slight click/pop on the left side of my knee cap as I retract my leg back. I can repeat this over and over, only noticed it since yesterday but there is no pain at all.

I've always had cracking knees, like the type that sound like knuckles cracking if I hunch down or do similar activities. The thing that scares me is that this might be a torn meniscus because I'm currently out of work and I have no health insurance. I'm also flat-footed and 28 years of age if that helps.

I suppose if you guys think it's the meniscus then my only course of action would be to stay off the bike and hope it heals which is super disheartening because cycling is one of the few positives I have going for me. 

Advice?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

See a sports orthopedic doc. Not a regular ortho doc, but a sports specialist. It's expensive without insurance. Getting injured and needing emergency care is even more expensive, which is why insurance can come in handy. Being flat footed and 28 years old does not help.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

looigi said:


> See a sports orthopedic doc. Not a regular ortho doc, but a sports specialist. It's expensive without insurance. Getting injured and needing emergency care is even more expensive, which is why insurance can come in handy. Being flat footed and 28 years old does not help.


How does my age not help? Thanks for the advice but sorry I did not realize everyone here was 21.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Speaking as an old geezer, which judging from pictures of RBR's I've seen, make up a majority of the contributors here, I only worry if something hurts. Actually I only worry if something hurts a lot and over an extended period. You don't mention any pain - riding or otherwise. So ignore it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ColoradoMike said:


> How does my age not help? Thanks for the advice but sorry I did not realize everyone here was 21.


It doesn't help with the diagnosis, and without that, it's tough to know how to treat it. I'm 60. Being 60 doesn't help either.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

The edges of cartiledge get ragged and pieces come off. Those pieces get stuck in the
interstices of the joint and may either 1) cause a non-detrimental crack or pop, 2)impinge on movement or 3) actually contribute or cause inflammation. Absolutely
like Looigi says see a sports orth. They prob will MRI and determine of an arthroscopic
clean up is warranted. Not a big deal, you will prob be riding again in a week.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

phoehn9111 said:


> The edges of cartiledge get ragged and pieces come off. Those pieces get stuck in the
> interstices of the joint and may either 1) cause a non-detrimental crack or pop, 2)impinge on movement or 3) actually contribute or cause inflammation. Absolutely
> like Looigi says see a sports orth. They prob will MRI and determine of an arthroscopic
> clean up is warranted. Not a big deal, you will prob be riding again in a week.


Definitely some useful information here but I already said I'm on a limited budget and have no insurance. The cheapest MRI around here looks to be $600 and that does not include the doctor visit either. That's more than my bike is worth!


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you tried to test if it is the mensicus? If it's torn your knee will lock under certain conditions. Try something simple like a bit of running. If the meniscus is torn the knee will lock occasionally and it will hurt like hell. Similarly you can do some jumps on one leg to try and test the meniscus. It's extremely rare that someone could do those tests and not have a problem when the meniscus is torn. 

I'm saying this as one of those rare cases. I've been operated twice and never had an MRI done. Last time I had torn my meniscus very badly (I saw the damage myself during surgery) and it still took two months before my general physician allowed me to visit an orthopedic surgeon because I wasn't responding to the tests. First test the surgeon did locked my knee firmly in place (the torn piece had folded over backwards and wedged itself in my knee joint) and within 24 hours I had my surgery done.

The meniscus can just be a bit rough and if it doesn't hurt you shouldn't worry. If you still want it checked out forget about an expensive MRI and just see a physiotherapist or an orthopedic surgeon, they can give you some exercises to test the meniscus properly.


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

Wyville said:


> Have you tried to test if it is the mensicus? If it's torn your knee will lock under certain conditions. Try something simple like a bit of running. If the meniscus is torn the knee will lock occasionally and it will hurt like hell. Similarly you can do some jumps on one leg to try and test the meniscus. It's extremely rare that someone could do those tests and not have a problem when the meniscus is torn.
> 
> I'm saying this as one of those rare cases. I've been operated twice and never had an MRI done. Last time I had torn my meniscus very badly (I saw the damage myself during surgery) and it still took two months before my general physician allowed me to visit an orthopedic surgeon because I wasn't responding to the tests. First test the surgeon did locked my knee firmly in place (the torn piece had folded over backwards and wedged itself in my knee joint) and within 24 hours I had my surgery done.
> 
> The meniscus can just be a bit rough and if it doesn't hurt you shouldn't worry. If you still want it checked out forget about an expensive MRI and just see a physiotherapist or an orthopedic surgeon, they can give you some exercises to test the meniscus properly.


Not going to run or hop on one leg as I feel like if something is torn, I'd hate to make it worse. Although I can walk, speed walk and go up and down stairs just fine without pain.

The one thing I will say is that sometimes I'll wake up from sleep and my knee feels locked in place. Happens maybe 1-2 times a year but has been going on since I was in college. I've always just thought it was bad circulation during sleep. I'll just change sleeping positions and slowly extend my leg, trying not to force it.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

ColoradoMike said:


> Not going to run or hop on one leg as I feel like if something is torn, I'd hate to make it worse. Although I can walk, speed walk and go up and down stairs just fine without pain.
> 
> The one thing I will say is that sometimes I'll wake up from sleep and my knee feels locked in place. Happens maybe 1-2 times a year but has been going on since I was in college. I've always just thought it was bad circulation during sleep. I'll just change sleeping positions and slowly extend my leg, trying not to force it.


Both times my meniscus was affected I would lock my knee during the run everytime I would make a less than perfect step. If it happens 1-2 a year I don't think there's much wrong. A torn meniscus really hurts and makes it impossible to do exercises pain free, a bruised or rough meniscus is a lot less painful but will still lock the knee more frequently than you describe.

But you seem pretty worried and shouldn't ignore that. If it worries you then it would be best to see a sports-physiotherapist. They can help you do the sort of exercises to test the meniscus (those test will be conclusive 95% of the time). Much cheaper than an MRI and they can check other possible causes at the same time, like how you move and apply force. That way you can get it checked properly and at the same time not overspend.

Over here in the Netherlands we are allowed to visit a physiotherapist without a doctor prescribing the visit. I don't know how that is where you live, but that would also avoid the doctor's fee.

In any case, good luck and I hope you get back to 100% soon!


----------



## ColoradoMike (Jun 25, 2013)

Wyville said:


> Both times my meniscus was affected I would lock my knee during the run everytime I would make a less than perfect step. If it happens 1-2 a year I don't think there's much wrong. A torn meniscus really hurts and makes it impossible to do exercises pain free, a bruised or rough meniscus is a lot less painful but will still lock the knee more frequently than you describe.
> 
> But you seem pretty worried and shouldn't ignore that. If it worries you then it would be best to see a sports-physiotherapist. They can help you do the sort of exercises to test the meniscus (those test will be conclusive 95% of the time). Much cheaper than an MRI and they can check other possible causes at the same time, like how you move and apply force. That way you can get it checked properly and at the same time not overspend.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I actually went out for a ride today and so far no pain. It was actually quite windy and I had to ride out of the saddle more than usual. Felt great to get back out there after being off the bike for 5 days!!! I'll keep this thread updated if anything changes.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

Great! Five days can seem like an eternity when you're motivated to get out there. Enjoy your rides!


----------

